# If ya guys get tired of just fish chat



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

If wanna get your all year fix of hunting check out The hunters refuge.com Their is a Ohio forum that is just local guys. Great bunch of guys, if you have dogs there is some dog-training days for guys to bring the dogs out and work them. Also guys get together to shooot clays, ect I go by "Big Chessie Hunter" of course. In case ya didn't figure it out I hunt Chesapeake Bay Retrievers, lol I also have a English Springer and a Retired Vizsla. I hunt anything and everything from Yotes to geese here and Deer to Ringnecks out west. Always happy to chat about killin' lol


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey BigChessie, I'll check out that site. Also a good hunting site is www.Ohiosportsman.com. Didn't see you or AK down by the river today.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Naw took today off,lol Going to pull a all-nighter tonight at Alum.
I'm glad you reminded me of that site, I had forgotten about it.lol


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

geeeze.... get all the rest ya can now maan.. don't wanna wake ya up tonight.. heh heh.. i'm goin to take a nap!!!.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm on-duty!!! I can't rest,lol and was kept all night because Robin decided to let the dogs sleep with us. ALL 4 OF THEM!!!!! lol


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

hahaa..all i'm sayin is, if ya snore tonight while we are out..and ya happens to get a fish..i'm claimin that suckaaa..


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Dang what are friends for? lol I talked to Tornnachio he said he might meet us there. Did I tell u how much corn I cooked? I did enuff for 4-five gallon buckets, just gotta get it to ya now lol


----------



## BuckeyeAngler (May 16, 2005)

Cheesie, 
Whats the actual domain name of that site?



BigChessie said:


> If wanna get your all year fix of hunting check out The hunters refuge.com Their is a Ohio forum that is just local guys.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Oops sorry for the delay in getting to ya, I believe it was changed to duckhunter.net, I just have it on my favs lol


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

I've checked that site out before, great site. Bigchessie, i know you know of ohiowaterfowler.com too. I mostly lurk on that site but when i post my name is fishnfool . I see a few ogf guys on there on occasion too...H2Omellon I'm hoping to get a dog this fall or spring, a yellow lab. Chessie's are my dream dog but i want some experience with a little easier breed before i make the switch to chessies. I gew up with a golden and then a lab but this will be the first dog that i'll actually train so i don't want to mess it up. If any of you want to trade a hunt this fall i'd love it (as a warning i just got back into duck hunting after a few years out of it so i'm not the most experienced or the greatest shot, pretty much i'm fishing for a parter lol...still looking for my first yote pelt.)


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I can put ya on some yotes'. I'll have to post up a pic of my mount. About the chessie, don't be let the "reputation" of the chessie fool you. I trained my first and am in process of training her pup now. The most important thing about them is if you are willing to put in the time they need. They require alot of interaction,socializing and work outs. BUT you will NOT find a more loyal friend. They are also the biggest, baddest machines in waterfowl. I also have a Vizlsa and english springer. Would love to swap some hunts or you can just tag along if ya want. Just get in touch with me as the season gets closer.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

YOTES? Oh man, if you had told that to dad & I last night, we'd been on our knees begging! We've never got one. I saw a freakin huge yote in Jamestown last week, the largest I've ever seen.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

LOL Bryon I'll take a pic of my mount so ya can check her out. I can put you and your dad on some. I have a spot that I was saving for my boy but there is plenty. I went and checked the den and there are pups so they will be around this fall. Small fields and boxed by the river and a freeway so they don't ever venture very far. I watch them all the time while duck hunting lol Not to mention my farm. My buddy busted one that snuck in on his turkey decoy lol


----------

